# A trainer who cant get progress.



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Well to start this off I will just kinda fill you in on why I sent this horse off in the first place. I got mt TWH filly at 18 months old and broke her to ride at about 2 years old and a few months. She wasnt hard to start at all and was a dream to work and ride (lightly cause she was young) I had her on trails and such with no problem. Well she got put up over the winter and just let off to rest and grow and such. Once we got her out this spring she liked to rear a little bit but nothing to bad like a foot or so and you could just get her to move forward. Well I have a full time job working at a bank and I am curently working a few horses at home for others and I have a few personal horses I am working as well so I came about this "Walking horse trainer" and she assured me she would have my filly ready to show in no time at all just 35 days and we would be in the show ring... Well I let her work the horse for 2 weeks before I even call to give her time to make some progress and once I call her for 4 days straight with no answer.... then she texts me and says I dont think your horse will make it in the show ring and she isnt gonna be good enough for a trail horse cause she is too clumsy???? what the heck kinda trainer is she. My horse has 2 weeks left at her house. The question I have is I want others op about what they would do in my situation. Should I go get her now and just make the time to work her? Or should I give the woman 2 more week? I have a fear she isnt even working the horse to be honest. I mean in 2 weeks if I had nothing to do but work her all day I wouldnt be having this problem but I have a full time job and customers colts I start soon as I get home every evening I was just trying to get some wet saddle pads on this horse and I dont even think she is getting that! What would you do?


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Wallee said:


> Well to start this off I will just kinda fill you in on why I sent this horse off in the first place. I got mt TWH filly at 18 months old and broke her to ride at about 2 years old and a few months. She wasnt hard to start at all and was a dream to work and ride (lightly cause she was young) I had her on trails and such with no problem. Well she got put up over the winter and just let off to rest and grow and such. Once we got her out this spring she liked to rear a little bit but nothing to bad like a foot or so and you could just get her to move forward. Well I have a full time job working at a bank and I am curently working a few horses at home for others and I have a few personal horses I am working as well so I came about this "Walking horse trainer" and she assured me she would have my filly ready to show in no time at all just 35 days and we would be in the show ring.*What?.?*.. Well I let her work the horse for 2 weeks before I even call to give her time to make some progress and once I call her for 4 days straight with no answer.*Did she give any kind of explanation for no return calls?*... then she texts me and says I dont think your horse will make it in the show ring and she isnt gonna be good enough for a trail horse cause she is too clumsy????* I'm waiting for the trainer to offer to buy her from you...that's all this needs.* what the heck kinda trainer is she. *Go get your horse! I hope she hasn't messed her up.*My horse has 2 weeks left at her house. *Again, go get that filly.*The question I have is I want others op about what they would do in my situation. Should I go get her now and just make the time to work her? Or should I give the woman 2 more week? *Why? She guaranteed you results, ignores you for 4 days, then says your horse will never even make a trail horse? I hope you haven't paid this woman. *I have a fear she isnt even working the horse to be honest.* Sadly, I'd bet you if she is, it isn't pretty. * I mean in 2 weeks if I had nothing to do but work her all day I wouldnt be having this problem but I have a full time job and customers colts I start soon as I get home every evening I was just trying to get some wet saddle pads on this horse and I dont even think she is getting that! What would you do?


I'd go get my horse and think seriously about what I had paid for this woman to train her. I be darned if I'd pay for someone to tell me mine wouldn't even make a trail horse, in 14 days. With this being such a young horse, that kind of evaluation makes me question this entire "trainers" ability and honesty. But then again the 35 day guarantee already made me question this...


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

You might be better off bringing her home and working her yourself, or finding a new trainer. Sometimes I wonder how many people go through a bunch of horses because the trainer tells them their current horse isn't good enough. Not that I'm saying that's the case with you. It's just something I have seen over the years. I think a trainer should focus on what a horse can do, rather than making negative judgments.


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Rascaholic said:


> I'd go get my horse and think seriously about what I had paid for this woman to train her. I be darned if I'd pay for someone to tell me mine wouldn't even make a trail horse, in 14 days. With this being such a young horse, that kind of evaluation makes me question this entire "trainers" ability and honesty. But then again the 35 day guarantee already made me question this...


Thanks Rascaholic, I think when I get off this next weekend I might just go pick her up. I am worried that this so called "trainer" is just someone trying to make a buck and listen to this reason for not answering me saturday and then texting me back the next day... She was getting ready for a show. Now I called her at 7:30 am. I mean she could have spoke to me for at least a few min ya know? I dont think she is a very good rider/trainer and I should have known when I rode one of her "racking" mares the day I dropped my girl off. She said she was racking and that horse I assure you was trotting ha ha. I guess I should have known /facepalm ha ha. I am kinda scared she is doing more harm than good. And she told me she has been riding her in blinders because she won't pay attention to the rider and she is too worried about whats going on around her??


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

I had an awesome trainer who claimed my QH mare was a dud, so I sold her to him as a lesson horse in training. At a loss I might add. 

I made an unexpected trip to his barn to pick up some tack. I got to overhear how I was an idiot for selling the best mare around. He got her for a song, blah blah blah because I didn't want her, she was a dud. (22 at the time and I trusted his judgement as he'd helped train another horse the summer before when I didn't have time.) 

I let him know I had overheard everything. I was PI***D!! He just looked at me like I was an idiot and said, "So, sue me." Then he told me to get my s**t and get off his property. He laughed at how naive I was and about my expectations of a "fair shake" when it came to a horse. He really needled me as I gathered my stuff to go. 

I contacted an attorney, found I had no leg to stand on as it was, he said, she said. I watched the best little barrel mare take prize after prize the next summer. She really was a rocking little barrel horse. Well karma is always watching :wink:.

He wound up losing her when he sent her out of state to be bred. Something about going over the limit on pick up time. I never did get all the details, but it did do my heart good to know she had a new life elsewhere, and he got it given back to him by someone a little slicker than he was.


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Rascaholic said:


> I had an awesome trainer who claimed my QH mare was a dud, so I sold her to him as a lesson horse in training. At a loss I might add.
> 
> I made an unexpected trip to his barn to pick up some tack. I got to overhear how I was an idiot for selling the best mare around. He got her for a song, blah blah blah because I didn't want her, she was a dud. (22 at the time and I trusted his judgement as he'd helped train another horse the summer before when I didn't have time.)
> 
> ...


 
I am sorry to hear that! the world we live in today huh. Well he got what he deserved and thats to lose ownership. Well now I am at work and worried what this so called trainer is doin...


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

Unfortunately some trainers are just weird. SOunds like you found one.

Walkers are different, they need to be treated different as far as training, as I am sure you know. Red flags keep popping up here. 1. Her "racking horse" was trotting. LOL. 2. She put blinders on, as she won't "pay attention" and she's only worked the horse for 2 weeks? Any trainer that starts to handicap a horse to make it better "trained" after having it only 2 weeks, and a green broke horse at that, needs to be kicked in the rear. She doesn't need blinders, she needs work. 

The "clumsy" thing, may also be a red flag. I've seen a lot of people call walkers "clumsy" because they drag their feet more than other horses due to their gait, and may trip more (not all of them, but some for sure). As someone who has owned and worked with Walkers, they are not clumsy, but need to be trimmed correctly and allowed to find their rhythm. I would see it as a red flag is she says your horse is clumsy, as that is an indication that maybe she does not know they breed as well as she does. If she did, she would not blame the horse for something that trivial. 

Also, what kind of "showing" does she do with walkers? I am always skeptical of the trainers who "show" walkers and train them for the bigger shows. I know there are good and bad ones out there, but, especially in the walking world, they can REALLY mess them up when they try to get them to gait "correctly."

I would go get my horse. She's not answering calls or making an effort to keep you informed, which, in my opinion, makes for a bad training experience all around.

Have you ever been there when she works with your horse?


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Lakotababii said:


> Unfortunately some trainers are just weird. SOunds like you found one.
> 
> Walkers are different, they need to be treated different as far as training, as I am sure you know. Red flags keep popping up here. 1. Her "racking horse" was trotting. LOL. 2. She put blinders on, as she won't "pay attention" and she's only worked the horse for 2 weeks? Any trainer that starts to handicap a horse to make it better "trained" after having it only 2 weeks, and a green broke horse at that, needs to be kicked in the rear. She doesn't need blinders, she needs work.
> 
> ...


 
See thats the first red flag I should have caught myself, she didnt ride it when I got her there she wanted to see me ride it cause she doesn't break horses she just works them under saddle... Huge red flag there if you ask me that I didnt catch till the ride home I was like... You dont break horses?? your a trainer? But I had driven her so far 3 hrs. I was gonna see what she could do now I am kicking myself.


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

Wallee said:


> See thats the first red flag I should have caught myself, she didnt ride it when I got her there she wanted to see me ride it cause she doesn't break horses she just works them under saddle... Huge red flag there if you ask me that I didnt catch till the ride home I was like... You dont break horses?? your a trainer? But I had driven her so far 3 hrs. I was gonna see what she could do now I am kicking myself.


Yeah unfortunately your horse needs more than just a tune up. Although I'm sure she's had a fantastic start as a 2 year old, she is still green and cannot just be "ridden" she needs to be taught what to do and how to respond to situations, as I am sure you know.

I'd cut my losses, take it as a lesson learned, and go get my horse back. 2 more weeks with a bad trainer is worse than 2 weeks off. It is much harder to undo bad training than to start from scratch.


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Lakotababii said:


> Yeah unfortunately your horse needs more than just a tune up. Although I'm sure she's had a fantastic start as a 2 year old, she is still green and cannot just be "ridden" she needs to be taught what to do and how to respond to situations, as I am sure you know.
> 
> I'd cut my losses, take it as a lesson learned, and go get my horse back. 2 more weeks with a bad trainer is worse than 2 weeks off. It is much harder to undo bad training than to start from scratch.


 
Your exactly right, I just talked to my boss I get off early wednesday afternoon this week and I will be headed to get her and I will put her back into my training schedule as I have lost intrest in letting others play with my time and money ya know? I just figured the woman knew what she was doing since she had the advertisments and such but looks can be deceiving. I will be putting the horse back into my program for now


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

I'm sorry, but knowing how some TWH barns train, I would have never sent off the mare to any "Walking Horse Trainer", not on my **** life. It takes those barns months to get their Walkers show ready, and this lady promised 35 days? Go get your mare back and hope you can fix what ever was done wrong to make her "clumsy". :shock:


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Glad to hear she will be coming home this week! We all make bad choices, it happens. Peace of mind is worth a lot to me when it comes to the 4 leggers. I keep mine home where I KNOW what is going on with them now. If I can't fix a problem I don't have a problem with hiring someone to do it, but I'll pay the extra for them to come to me.


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Joidigm said:


> I'm sorry, but knowing how some TWH barns train, I would have never sent off the mare to any "Walking Horse Trainer", not on my **** life. It takes those barns months to get their Walkers show ready, and this lady promised 35 days? Go get your mare back and hope you can fix what ever was done wrong to make her "clumsy". :shock:


 
I am going soon as I can, After reading all comments and everyone's advice, I am going to get my girl back this woman has probably hurt more than help.


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Rascaholic said:


> Glad to hear she will be coming home this week! We all make bad choices, it happens. Peace of mind is worth a lot to me when it comes to the 4 leggers. I keep mine home where I KNOW what is going on with them now. If I can't fix a problem I don't have a problem with hiring someone to do it, but I'll pay the extra for them to come to me.


 
Well I train all my horses and have for years. I was just trying to take the load off of me while I work my customer's horses. Looks like I will just have to do it myself, kinda goes to the tune of that age old saying if you want something done right, do it yourself doesn't it?


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

There is one problem with that saying and that is knowing how to do it. But it sounds like you do. 

Trainers can be tricky. There are people trainers and horse trainers. I'm not saying that they can't do both or one is better or worse than the other. Even with horse trainers there are two types, the starter and the finishers. That trainer is probably more of a finisher, if a trainer at all. I know of one that does great teaching people how to ride and finish the horse for shows. She took on two TBs to start but she didn't know really how to. After 4 months of "working" with them, the owners pulled them since she hadn't even been able to ride them. I was in the stall with one for just a1/2 hour, and I felt I could have been on him within a week. I didn't offer to help her, the trainer, because she was the pofessional and was getting paid for it, and I was just a beginner and not getting paid. Eventhough I probably could have started them for her, I have no knowledge of finishing. Just because someone is a trainer, that doesn't mean they can train in all aspects. 

I think the trainer you hired was overconfident or got in too deep taking on your horse. It was their mistake. I'm glad to hear you are going to get her
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

usandpets said:


> There is one problem with that saying and that is knowing how to do it. But it sounds like you do.
> 
> Trainers can be tricky. There are people trainers and horse trainers. I'm not saying that they can't do both or one is better or worse than the other. Even with horse trainers there are two types, the starter and the finishers. That trainer is probably more of a finisher, if a trainer at all. I know of one that does great teaching people how to ride and finish the horse for shows. She took on two TBs to start but she didn't know really how to. After 4 months of "working" with them, the owners pulled them since she hadn't even been able to ride them. I was in the stall with one for just a1/2 hour, and I felt I could have been on him within a week. I didn't offer to help her, the trainer, because she was the pofessional and was getting paid for it, and I was just a beginner and not getting paid. Eventhough I probably could have started them for her, I have no knowledge of finishing. Just because someone is a trainer, that doesn't mean they can train in all aspects.
> 
> ...


 
I agree with you 100% I think just cause she showed and has finished a few horses she figured she would have a go at being a trainer and she was kinda overconfident like you stated. I have been starting colts for a long time and I do finish them as well but like you also said some are better at one and some are better finishers. Well I will just be taking my girl back in and finishing her because this "trainer" put a bad taste in my mouth for others "training" my horses. To tell someone your horse wont even make a trail horse because she will not pay attention??? really ha ha I got so furious when she text me that, everyone in the house was like whats going on ha ha I was livid.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I also want to point out, mainly to others as you probably already know, one cannot guarantee that a horse will be at a certain point in a specified time. To have a horse started and ready to show in 35 days, that put a BIG red flag up. When someone asks me to work with a horse, I tell them that I'll put this amount of time in and then we'll see where we are. Some horses are slow at learning and some are quick. Some maybe slow at one thing but pick up on other things fast. There is no guarantee of how fast a horse will learn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

usandpets said:


> I also want to point out, mainly to others as you probably already know, one cannot guarantee that a horse will be at a certain point in a specified time. To have a horse started and ready to show in 35 days, that put a BIG red flag up. When someone asks me to work with a horse, I tell them that I'll put this amount of time in and then we'll see where we are. Some horses are slow at learning and some are quick. Some maybe slow at one thing but pick up on other things fast. There is no guarantee of how fast a horse will learn.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
And for me speaking from my own personal experience, finishing a horse in one month is hard to do if not impossible. I mean you might can get alot done but finished? na...


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Life gets complicated, time gets short, OOps you make a boo-boo. Don't beat yourself up:lol: just go get your girl for your own peace of mind.


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Rascaholic said:


> Life gets complicated, time gets short, OOps you make a boo-boo. Don't beat yourself up:lol: just go get your girl for your own peace of mind.


Thanks Rascaholic! I am going to do just that. I will have to post pics of her when I get her back. She better have been taken care of! :evil:. Really thanks for the incouraging words!


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

The avatar I have is of me on a trail on my girl so lets see I had a phone in hand with slack in my reins taking a pic.... and she says she wont make a trail horse :evil: Some folks out there I tell ya.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Wallee said:


> The avatar I have is of me on a trail on my girl so lets see I had a phone in hand with slack in my reins taking a pic.... and she says she wont make a trail horse :evil: Some folks out there I tell ya.


AND She is a baby still :lol:. Pretty good for a horse who won't make a trail horse:wink:

You are very welcome btw. We all make mistakes. I know I am my own worst critic. I have made some horrible ones, even after all the years I have riding, training, and caring for horses. If I kept kicking myself for the mistakes, I'd be to busy to take steps forward to fix them, plus eventually my butt would get awful sore :rofl:


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Rascaholic said:


> AND She is a baby still :lol:. Pretty good for a horse who won't make a trail horse:wink:
> 
> You are very welcome btw. We all make mistakes. I know I am my own worst critic. I have made some horrible ones, even after all the years I have riding, training, and caring for horses. If I kept kicking myself for the mistakes, I'd be to busy to take steps forward to fix them, plus eventually my butt would get awful sore :rofl:


 
Ha ha, Just got to keep our heads up and learn from our mistakes! I cant wait to go get my girl and bring her home! I want to start working with her right now ha ha!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

There you go  Keep the enthusiasm going! It'll make the work go faster and better.


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Rascaholic said:


> There you go  Keep the enthusiasm going! It'll make the work go faster and better.


Yeah it will! Ha ha the question is now when I pop up at her barn what should I say. I dont want to be nice and I dont want to get shot either ha ha. I tend to be aggressive when I feel I have been done wrong so I am taking someone to calm me down ha ha. How would you go about telling her her services are no longer wanted?


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Wallee said:


> How would you go about telling her her services are no longer wanted?


Trainer: HI! What brings you out?
Me: I came to pick up my horse NOW. If you have any need to contact me this*hand paper with email address* is your option. You guaranteed show ready in 35 days. You can't deliver on that guarantee. You avoided contact with me to discuss my concerns for 4 days. Then your assessment after having my horse for 14 days is that she will not make a suitable show horse, nor even a decent trail mount. There isn't anything further to discuss. Should you still feel the need to contact me then contact me via email or text. I have no interest in further verbal discussion with you. *load horse* *leave*
If horse is not brought right out, inform trainer you will have the local PD come and assist you in loading your horse. If no response (fetching your horse right then) dial 911. Then let the local PD handle transfer.
Don't take any crap, but don't give any either. If she persists in discussing the matter, meet all inquiries with the email option. Keep it impersonal and stick to your guns not to discuss it verbally. Be prepared to pay for the "finished training" just to expedite the process. Don't offer it, but if she balks, it's an option.

Don't give her a chance at a sob story, nor to explain her "training methods." Get your horse and go while keeping it as impersonal as possible. Use the email option so any further communication is done there and you have records of conversations. It will also help you control the urge to throttle said "trainer."


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Rascaholic said:


> Trainer: HI! What brings you out?
> Me: I came to pick up my horse NOW. If you have any need to contact me this*hand paper with email address* is your option. You guaranteed show ready in 35 days. You can't deliver on that guarantee. You avoided contact with me to discuss my concerns for 4 days. Then your assessment after having my horse for 14 days is that she will not make a suitable show horse, nor even a decent trail mount. There isn't anything further to discuss. Should you still feel the need to contact me then contact me via email or text. I have no interest in further verbal discussion with you. *load horse* *leave*
> If horse is not brought right out, inform trainer you will have the local PD come and assist you in loading your horse. If no response (fetching your horse right then) dial 911. Then let the local PD handle transfer.
> Don't take any crap, but don't give any either. If she persists in discussing the matter, meet all inquiries with the email option. Keep it impersonal and stick to your guns not to discuss it verbally. Be prepared to pay for the "finished training" just to expedite the process. Don't offer it, but if she balks, it's an option.
> ...


 
Sounds great! ha ha I will have to remember all this as this sounds like a plan! I paid half training up front for feed and such so she is pretty much exactly half way so she shouldnt say anything about payment and I do not have any intention to give her one red cent more. I payed for food so there was no training done so not paying her there ha ha.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Wallee said:


> Sounds great! ha ha I will have to remember all this as this sounds like a plan! I paid half training up front for feed and such so she is pretty much exactly half way so she shouldnt say anything about payment and I do not have any intention to give her one red cent more. I payed for food so there was no training done so not paying her there ha ha.


I'd be prepared, just in case


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

This time tommorrow I will be headed to get my filly! I dread the 3 hour drive though...


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

If it was me she asked as to why you are taking her, I would just tell her that since the horse isn't suitable for even trail riding, there's no reason to continue her training. Then I would load the horse and leave.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

usandpets said:


> If it was me she asked as to why you are taking her, I would just tell her that since the horse isn't suitable for even trail riding, there's no reason to continue her training. Then I would load the horse and leave.


That's all the reason you need, right there.


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah your right usandpets. Now tonight I get home and was going to put my new floor in my trailer only to find out I need to weld up some places on my old pos trailer...... Looks like I might not get to go get her tommorrow as all my "friends" had issues with their trailers as well . I am hoping to find one to borrow to get her tommorrow but things are not looking good for me now. If anyone says any prayers for they go to bed tonight throw a good word in for old wallee


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

If the horse is close by you can often hire trailers reasonably cheaply for a couple of hours.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh dang. I hope you got the trailer issue sorted! I'd bring the training issue into it if it were me. She needs to know you can't guarantee those kinda things! She will learn, better from you than someone who can't control themselves and will kick her booty for lying.


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Rascaholic said:


> Oh dang. I hope you got the trailer issue sorted! I'd bring the training issue into it if it were me. She needs to know you can't guarantee those kinda things! She will learn, better from you than someone who can't control themselves and will kick her booty for lying.


 
Oh I will defintaly have a talk with her about her training for sure. I just hope I can turn a trailer up by the time I get off today!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Hope you got a trailer-even if you had to rent one. But you took her there in that one just a couple of weeks ago?


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Cacowgirl said:


> Hope you got a trailer-even if you had to rent one. But you took her there in that one just a couple of weeks ago?


 
Yeah I did but I was going to put a new plywood floor over my 2x8 solid floor and I removed one of the 2x8's to check out the axels when I noticed the balancer had rusted in two. I am going to have to get some angle iron and do some welding on it. Thank goodness I made it there and back like it was. I am sure a bump on the way there or back is what broke it along with it being a bit rusty.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

How did picking her up go??


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Rascaholic said:


> How did picking her up go??


 
.... I didnt get to go today couldnt get a trailer in time, but the good news is my buddy is meeting me at 4:30 tommorrow after I get off work and we are heading straight to get her! He is gonna bring his trailer and off we go!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Hope all goes well
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

^ Me too!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Wallee said:


> .... I didnt get to go today couldnt get a trailer in time, but the good news is my buddy is meeting me at 4:30 tommorrow after I get off work and we are heading straight to get her! He is gonna bring his trailer and off we go!


Good . I hope the ride goes well for you and for her! Take a treat, you never know how she is gonna react now.


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Rascaholic said:


> Good . I hope the ride goes well for you and for her! Take a treat, you never know how she is gonna react now.


 
Yeah I will, she is quite fond of apples! I hope everything works out today and it should. I will have to post pics of her trip ha ha!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Wallee said:


> Yeah I will, she is quite fond of apples! I hope everything works out today and it should. I will have to post pics of her trip ha ha!


 Good deal :lol:. I love pictures, it's easier than reading sometimes :rofl:


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Rascaholic said:


> Good deal :lol:. I love pictures, it's easier than reading sometimes :rofl:


 
Yeah I am going to have to agree with ya there! :lol:


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

like i have said in the past,check a trainers credentials.and if you have your doubt's,drop in on them and tell them that you were in the area and you would like to see your horse's progress.but you did right by picking her up.one wanna be trainer can make a bad reputation for alot of them.


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Alright after a 6 hour round trip I am finally home with my mare! I will have to post some pics of her tommorrow cause my phone died about halfway there. Looks as if she wasn't fed properly for about 2 1/2 weeks :evil:. She was about 50 to 75 pounds shy of where she needed to be when she left my house and now looks like she has lost alot more! I guess the idiot didnt feed her much. When I got there the woman made some lame excuse she couldnt come to her barn and she was out of town.... Both her trucks were at her house. I am guessing she was just trying to avoid confrontation. So I causually walk in her barn flip on the lights and get my horse out of her stall, a stall in which that had no hay whatsoever and she clearly had stated she kept more hay then they could eat in their stalls at all times guess that was a lie as well. So mad, what kinda person does that? Not only lie that they are some trainer and to top it off wont even feed the animal?? Makes me sick. Wont catch me or any of my horses at another sh***y barn ever! I will work my own like I have always done in the past. You cant trust anyone these days I tell ya.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Wallee said:


> You cant trust anyone these days I tell ya.


So true... but you meet some great people once in awhile. That disaster you just told was basically the horsey equivalent of what happened to Sky when I left for NZ.. urgh!!! Made me want to jump down the phone and slap someone!!!

I'm sorry about your horse, hope she recovers without too many problems :/


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Glad to hear she (and you) got home ok. Sounds like the gal was just trying to make some "easy" money. There's always gonna be a bad apple in the barrel.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah your right there is always that one bad apple! Well I will have to try to ride her this evening and see how she acts. Maybe she wont be too bad. I will tell you this when I put her back in my pasture with her friends she was so happy she ran off bucking and snorting and she came running back up to me for a good ole rub between the ears and off she went again to play ha ha.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Wallee said:


> Alright after a 6 hour round trip I am finally home with my mare! I will have to post some pics of her tommorrow cause my phone died about halfway there. Looks as if she wasn't fed properly for about 2 1/2 weeks :evil:. She was about 50 to 75 pounds shy of where she needed to be when she left my house and now looks like she has lost alot more! I guess the idiot didnt feed her much. When I got there the woman made some lame excuse she couldnt come to her barn and she was out of town.... Both her trucks were at her house. I am guessing she was just trying to avoid confrontation. So I causually walk in her barn flip on the lights and get my horse out of her stall, a stall in which that had no hay whatsoever and she clearly had stated she kept more hay then they could eat in their stalls at all times guess that was a lie as well. So mad, what kinda person does that? Not only lie that they are some trainer and to top it off wont even feed the animal?? Makes me sick. Wont catch me or any of my horses at another sh***y barn ever! I will work my own like I have always done in the past. You cant trust anyone these days I tell ya.


I'd send a registered letter with pictures of my girl enclosed and demand my money back since she didn't train her, nor feed her. What a ******* idiot :twisted:. I hope your girl gains the weight back quickly and safely. 

I'm really po'ed for you and the filly right now. People never cease to amaze me with the depths they'll stoop to to make a freaking dollar. I have been homeless and didn't stoop to stealing food money from an animal. WTH is with people anymore?


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

Rascaholic said:


> WTH is with people anymore?


that is a very long answer unfortunately. :-(


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Rascaholic said:


> I'd send a registered letter with pictures of my girl enclosed and demand my money back since she didn't train her, nor feed her. What a ******* idiot :twisted:. I hope your girl gains the weight back quickly and safely.
> 
> I'm really po'ed for you and the filly right now. People never cease to amaze me with the depths they'll stoop to to make a freaking dollar. I have been homeless and didn't stoop to stealing food money from an animal. WTH is with people anymore?


 
I dont understand people these days. She hasnt spoken to me at all after I showed up last night. She wouldnt even show her face and speak about the matter, thats very cowardly IMO dont ya think? She probably knew I would be mad though when I seen her!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Wallee said:


> I dont understand people these days. She hasnt spoken to me at all after I showed up last night. She wouldnt even show her face and speak about the matter, thats very cowardly IMO dont ya think? *YES I DO. But it figures considering everything else.*She probably knew I would be mad though when I seen her!


I'd hope she would know you were mad. I know sometimes horses will go off their feed when sent out, or she was being worked to hard (NOT likely) but you compensate for those things! You call the owner and say "Hey your horse is refusing to eat!" Not just let the poor thing go hungry, or work the flesh off the bones.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So glad you got her home safe & sound. Now to get her weight back & just do her training yourself. & get your trailer fixed!


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Cacowgirl said:


> So glad you got her home safe & sound. Now to get her weight back & just do her training yourself. & get your trailer fixed!


Exactly! looks like I have a full plate huh?


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

Wallee said:


> Well to start this off I will just kinda fill you in on why I sent this horse off in the first place. I got mt TWH filly at 18 months old and broke her to ride at about 2 years old and a few months. She wasnt hard to start at all and was a dream to work and ride (lightly cause she was young) I had her on trails and such with no problem. Well she got put up over the winter and just let off to rest and grow and such. Once we got her out this spring she liked to rear a little bit but nothing to bad like a foot or so and you could just get her to move forward. Well I have a full time job working at a bank and I am curently working a few horses at home for others and I have a few personal horses I am working as well so I came about this "Walking horse trainer" and she assured me she would have my filly ready to show in no time at all just 35 days and we would be in the show ring... Well I let her work the horse for 2 weeks before I even call to give her time to make some progress and once I call her for 4 days straight with no answer.... then she texts me and says I dont think your horse will make it in the show ring and she isnt gonna be good enough for a trail horse cause she is too clumsy???? what the heck kinda trainer is she. My horse has 2 weeks left at her house. The question I have is I want others op about what they would do in my situation. Should I go get her now and just make the time to work her? Or should I give the woman 2 more week? I have a fear she isnt even working the horse to be honest. I mean in 2 weeks if I had nothing to do but work her all day I wouldnt be having this problem but I have a full time job and customers colts I start soon as I get home every evening I was just trying to get some wet saddle pads on this horse and I dont even think she is getting that! What would you do?


 hiya wallee how are you it sounds like time to dump your trainer at this point.
i probley know time is tite in geting every thing done.
bring her home and start from scratch and every thing will turn out just fine my frend.
when you turned her out she probley reverted back to the wild alittle and just give your self time and focus on her it will take a little time to win her over again trust in your self and some titbits and when she is listerning fine, after a few months wean her off them slowley.
she should give you 100% of her time as you have started a repore with her.
wallee have you an out door school or 20 metre pen lunge her on a lunge line ill explaine from over here your going to send her clockwise in a circle.
just use a wip to keep her out in the circle its your aid in line with her quaters.
educate her in walk and trot if she rears she will settle and send her on.
do her for 10 minuits on each rein and reward her for doing her work and leave her on a good note for next days schooling.
lung line long line clip one side to the out side of the bit the line will pass over her head and through the other bit ring if you are useing a bridle.
if you use a lunge caverson use the centure ring.
then you have perfect control to work her in the circle and have you mare at the show beside you and be in the ribbons.
may i also say use a small wip as a taping stick and ask your mare to stand square as well it will teach her manners as well and you will gain respect from eachother pratice this while she is tied up and use titbits and
youll be suprised how you can unlock her mind and she will give you 100%
like i said.
well it looks like that trainers not put no time in to her at all.
my frend carols got a red roan and after 8 sesions with him he stood out square he is just four.
he was lefrgeck and would hang back i took a schooling wip and he use to buck but he does not now id send him foward also for a 16hh cob he flys 
now and he is becoming a perfect horse.
he now goes to a yard were his education has got on now as we dont have a school here to work him in i prepaired the ground work for him with titbits and the results are surpriseing wallee i wish you the best and hang in there just persiveer and only do it on days when you are right bad days you feel in your self leave her as it would wind you up and you both will fall out.
take care wallee.
michael.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I just now read this thread & I was on pins & needles the whole time with worry for you & your horse. I'm so relieved you didn't find her in much worse condition.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

^^^^^^ meeeeeeeeeeeeee too!

And just to add, your girl was not off her feed! If she was there would be food in the stall she did not eat!!! I wanna slap this woman for ya!


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

michaelvanessa said:


> hiya wallee how are you it sounds like time to dump your trainer at this point.
> i probley know time is tite in geting every thing done.
> bring her home and start from scratch and every thing will turn out just fine my frend.
> when you turned her out she probley reverted back to the wild alittle and just give your self time and focus on her it will take a little time to win her over again trust in your self and some titbits and when she is listerning fine, after a few months wean her off them slowley.
> ...


 
Thanks for all the tips Michael! I will have to put them to use


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

nvr2many said:


> ^^^^^^ meeeeeeeeeeeeee too!
> 
> And just to add, your girl was not off her feed! If she was there would be food in the stall she did not eat!!! I wanna slap this woman for ya!


 
Some one needs to!:twisted: She made me so mad posing as a trainer... I mean she had to know she didnt know what she was doing but I guess some folks are just greedy and want a buck and dont care how they get it.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Just read this thread. So glad you got your girl back. Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Hunter65 said:


> Just read this thread. So glad you got your girl back. Can't wait to see pictures!


 
I hope to get some of her up today! I get off work at lunch on saturdays so I will be home with her all evening! Going to ride her and see how she acts today.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

I wasn't saying she "was" off her feed. I was just asying it was "possible, BUT..." I agree she most likely didn't feed her. But even if she WAS off her feed, you'd call an owner and discuss it with them ASAP is what I was getting at.

Wallee please do take and post some pictures! I love pretty pictures


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Rascaholic said:


> I wasn't saying she "was" off her feed. I was just asying it was "possible, BUT..." I agree she most likely didn't feed her. But even if she WAS off her feed, you'd call an owner and discuss it with them ASAP is what I was getting at.
> 
> Wallee please do take and post some pictures! I love pretty pictures


Oh I know!! I knew what you meant. I guess I got ahead of myself in that, even if she WAS off her feed there would be food. Sorry if I made it seem like you were saying that.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I'd have run away faster then a cougar chasing a half dead deer soon as I heard she could have her show ready in 35 days.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Rascaholic said:


> I wasn't saying she "was" off her feed. I was just asying it was "possible, BUT..." I agree she most likely didn't feed her. But even if she WAS off her feed, you'd call an owner and discuss it with them ASAP is what I was getting at.
> 
> Wallee please do take and post some pictures! I love pretty pictures


 
As you wish Rascaholic!

Pay no mind to the tack, I made do with what was stuffed in my truck atm!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Awwww isn't she a cutie! Yep I would definitely go slow with that one Wallee. She is light built but very pretty. Thanks for posting her pictures 

ETA: Love the poodle btw LOL cute pooch


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Rascaholic said:


> Awwww isn't she a cutie! Yep I would definitely go slow with that one Wallee. She is light built but very pretty. Thanks for posting her pictures
> 
> ETA: Love the poodle btw LOL cute pooch


 
She is in need of about 100 or so pounds. Its hard to tell in the pics but she is nowhere near where she should be. But she will get there in a few weeks ;P


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Nope you can see it. Is she drinking ok? I'm wondering if she might be a tad dehydrated along side of hungry. Who knows if she had fresh, clean water too.


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Rascaholic said:


> Nope you can see it. Is she drinking ok? I'm wondering if she might be a tad dehydrated along side of hungry. Who knows if she had fresh, clean water too.


 
Your right, well she has plenty of water now, I didnt see water in the stall she was in now that you mention it. :evil:. Why would a person even do that to someones animal?


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh my goodness she is a cutie pie. Like to see more picts after you have been feeding her for a few weeks. How tall is she?


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

She is so cute! So glad you got her back Wallee, and without any confrontations and issues! Being angry with the trainer isn't worth it, confronting her isn't worth it. You've got your girl, do right by her and get her back to the condition she should be in.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Wallee said:


> Your right, well she has plenty of water now, I didnt see water in the stall she was in now that you mention it. :evil:. Why would a person even do that to someones animal?


Well, because some folks are idiots? I'd get her some electrolytes for a few days and get her drinking well just to be on the safe side. Has she got a salt & mineral block? If nothing else toss a handful of salt into her feed. It'll help encourage her to drink. I keep the apple flavored electrolytes all the time, that way if Rascal gets picky I can boost his intake with flavored water.

With Rascal I try hard to make sure he has fresh water morning and evening during summer. He thinks the little bucket water is special I guess LOL His big trough is changed daily unless I get SUPER busy, then it is every other day.(Doesn't happen much 

He has to wait for his breakfast while I clean his trough. I give him the little bucket then and it keeps him happy waiting for his groceries. Then while he is eating, I feed and water my chickens and then do the dogs, by that time his trough is usually full and I don't forget and leave the hose on .

He has his block out year round. And if he isn't drinking enough I'll toss a little salt to him in his feed. I have bribed him with Gatorade or Powerade to keep him drinking enough. The vet ok'ed it and it is an occasional treat for him.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh my goodness she is such a cutie.. how can anyone treat her poorly and call her clumsy? She's just a little thing  What's her name again?

Teehehe I giggled seeing you on her since your legs are hanging so far down, but you guys look good together!



Joidigm said:


> She is so cute! So glad you got her back Wallee, and without any confrontations and issues! Being angry with the trainer isn't worth it, confronting her isn't worth it. You've got your girl, do right by her and get her back to the condition she should be in.


No but letting others know she's a fake is worth it. What if she gets ahold of other horses and does this with them?! I mean.. talk about terrible :/


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Oh my goodness she is such a cutie.. how can anyone treat her poorly and call her clumsy? She's just a little thing  What's her name again?
> 
> Teehehe I giggled seeing you on her since your legs are hanging so far down, but you guys look good together!
> 
> ...


Ha ha sky it doesn't help that I'm 6' 1''. She will get alot bigger lookin when she fattens up and she is currently 15 hands. I will have to let you see me on my 14 hand cutting horse ha ha. My ropin horse is the only one I don't look crazy long legged on 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Wallee said:


> Ha ha sky it doesn't help that I'm 6' 1''. She will get alot bigger lookin when she fattens up and she is currently 15 hands. I will have to let you see me on my 14 hand cutting horse ha ha. My ropin horse is the only one I don't look crazy long legged on
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well I dont feel so bad now on my 14.2 pony I am 5'6"


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Hunter65 said:


> Well I dont feel so bad now on my 14.2 pony I am 5'6"


Ha ha at 5'6'' that sounds suitable  I prefer a taller horse but oh well. Long as it can carry you I feel its fine. Now my ropin horse is 15 hands and he is all man ha ha . Super stocky. But he is a QH.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chardavej (Mar 13, 2011)

Glad you got your little mare back. 

I don't think I would ride her in that saddle though, it looks like the pommel is on her withers without a rider, I could imagine how much it would be on them with a rider.

Painful lesson to learn, but for everyone, PLEASE, get references for trainers. See them at work, look at horses they've finished, ask around. If you know nothing of a trainer other than a website, you don't know the trainer. Don't make your horse pay. Just do your due diligence and hopefully, you will be OK.


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Hunter65 said:


> Well I dont feel so bad now on my 14.2 pony I am 5'6"


I'm 5'6, and my qh is 13.2 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Chardavej said:


> Glad you got your little mare back.
> 
> I don't think I would ride her in that saddle though, it looks like the pommel is on her withers without a rider, I could imagine how much it would be on them with a rider.
> 
> Painful lesson to learn, but for everyone, PLEASE, get references for trainers. See them at work, look at horses they've finished, ask around. If you know nothing of a trainer other than a website, you don't know the trainer. Don't make your horse pay. Just do your due diligence and hopefully, you will be OK.


 
Great advice on the trainer thing  Thats why I said pay no mind to the tack in pics, it was a random saddle I had in my truck.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

katbalu said:


> I'm 5'6, and my qh is 13.2
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Well now I feel even better


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

LOL I'm a chunky 5'5 and I worry about Rascal at 15hh being able to carry me. Ok I'm a fat 5'5  and he is slender built.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

Rascaholic said:


> LOL I'm a chunky 5'5 and I worry about Rascal at 15hh being able to carry me. Ok I'm a fat 5'5  and he is slender built.


 well im 5`8 and trickys 12hh and he carryed me fine and boy can he move.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

michaelvanessa said:


> well im 5`8 and trickys 12hh and he carryed me fine and boy can he move.


 for got to mention im 12 stone now can not think of kilos.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

that's like 168lbs. I think so I weigh a tad more than you do. And you're taller. What breed was your pony?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Wallee said:


> Ha ha at 5'6'' that sounds suitable  I prefer a taller horse but oh well. Long as it can carry you I feel its fine. Now my ropin horse is 15 hands and he is all man ha ha . Super stocky. But he is a QH.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOVE to see that! And yeah if we swapped horses we'd both look sensible but I'm okay with looking tinsy and you're okay with looking leggy 

She's a doll though, my goodness. If I were a trainer and I got that little gem, we'd have all sorts of learning fun!


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> LOVE to see that! And yeah if we swapped horses we'd both look sensible but I'm okay with looking tinsy and you're okay with looking leggy
> 
> She's a doll though, my goodness. If I were a trainer and I got that little gem, we'd have all sorts of learning fun!


 
 exactly sky! She is indeed a gem, I mean when I get her weight built up and she matures out some more(I am thinking at around 5 years she will be really close to 16 hands) she is going to be an absolute dream, IMO she is a beautiful horse as well. Yeah ha ha I dont weigh but 185 on a bad day but I am all LEGS! ha ha 6'1'' makes alot of horses that some would say were decent size look rather small. In all seriousness though the walker is 15-2 taped her today. I guess I am just making her look minature ha ha. Its usually the other way around haha. Lets just say at my size I dont have to worry about a horse pushing me around and thats a good thing. You should see some of the rank horses I break and work out for people. I think my size helps me in ways and hurts in others. I can make a normal good size riding horse look short and a tall horse look normal hahahahahah. anyways I am rambling ha ha.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Wallee said:


> exactly sky! She is indeed a gem, I mean when I get her weight built up and she matures out some more(I am thinking at around 5 years she will be really close to 16 hands) she is going to be an absolute dream, IMO she is a beautiful horse as well. Yeah ha ha I dont weigh but 185 on a bad day but I am all LEGS! ha ha 6'1'' makes alot of horses that some would say were decent size look rather small. In all seriousness though the walker is 15-2 taped her today. I guess I am just making her look minature ha ha. Its usually the other way around haha. Lets just say at my size I dont have to worry about a horse pushing me around and thats a good thing. You should see some of the rank horses I break and work out for people. I think my size helps me in ways and hurts in others. I can make a normal good size riding horse look short and a tall horse look normal hahahahahah. anyways I am rambling ha ha.


LOL it's all good  Like they say, size don't matter. It's you that matters; how you communicate with a horse and get it done. But you got a nice horse there  Can't wait for her to grow up! Better keep me in the loop


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> LOL it's all good  Like they say, size don't matter. It's you that matters; how you communicate with a horse and get it done. But you got a nice horse there  Can't wait for her to grow up! Better keep me in the loop


 
Oh I definatly will, I will send ya some pics after a few weeks of feeding goes on. She will make a turn around on the weight and such in a month or so. I cant wait to get her weight back up and continue working her. I just messed with her the other day to see how she did. She did great! Now gonna put her up to eat a while and continue on in a few weeks.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

Rascaholic said:


> that's like 168lbs. I think so I weigh a tad more than you do. And you're taller. What breed was your pony?


 welsh section a mountain pony.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

hiya i think i have sussed this computer out.
well with tricky 12hh good job my legs are shought or i could ware roler skates.
he has been a dream pony and i enjoy the threads on here.
as im 5`8 12 stone and i cant stop laughing and i got trown off we was on a pleasure ride and i ended up in the mud for a little pony he is funny i had in mind of rideing straight on bur he shot to the left and well i was dripping from head to toe.
wallee i wish you the best of luck as well ok with you horse.


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

Your horse is ADORABLE! She is so cute 

Glad you got her back! Good luck getting her weight back up and her training under way. She looks like a sweet horse!


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Lakotababii said:


> Your horse is ADORABLE! She is so cute
> 
> Glad you got her back! Good luck getting her weight back up and her training under way. She looks like a sweet horse!


 
Thanks! We been letting her rest and throwing the feed to her, I hope to get her weight close to where it should be in about 2 months.


----------

